# Grapple mania 2



## daniel (Feb 10, 2009)

Is anyone else competing in this event?


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Sweet! Im in!

Anyone else? :thumb


----------



## daniel (Feb 10, 2009)

nice on - which catergory u thinking of competing in?


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Probs Under 73 or 68 depending on whether i can be bothered to cut! And most likely advanced! Yourself?


----------



## daniel (Feb 10, 2009)

ill be taking on all comers in the novice -68kg category! :tuf

:laugh:


----------



## Tonks (Jul 16, 2009)

-73KG Novice for me

my first comp


----------



## daniel (Feb 10, 2009)

Tonks said:


> -73KG Novice for me
> 
> my first comp


ah then we're in a similar situation as its only my second - are you feeling prepared?


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

What category do I enter? 1 and a half years of BJJ but Im a blue belt?


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't want to sandbag, but also dont jus want to enter a comp I have no chance of winning!


----------



## daniel (Feb 10, 2009)

well by the looks of it you'll be in novice as it doesnt ssay anything about belts but i'd phone the number to check if i were you


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Might come to this if any of my team are.

Ill prob be down under 98kg by then too


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

DaveI said:


> Might come to this if any of my team are.
> 
> Ill prob be down under 98kg by then too


Sweet man! I think i remember you competing at Ground Control when it was still in Liverpool? Hows the training going?


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

djkt said:


> Sweet man! I think i remember you competing at Ground Control when it was still in Liverpool? Hows the training going?


ye when id just started mma (2months of training) - was heavyweight and got raped by rob broughton? haha

ye iv improved a fair bit now (not blowin my own trumpet or anything though) -

got into team uk in august but couldnt afford to go to the euro's last week due to work commitments :no: :sad: but hoping for the next big comp ill be there 

Had bit of time off for about 4 weeks too but hard at it again now with muay thai / bjj and mma classes all week aswell as the gym.

also i bulked up to 18stone due to a love of the gym and bodybuilding etc, but strippin the fat down now to be a decent 95kg-99kg size..

how bout you bro?


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

DaveI said:


> ye when id just started mma (2months of training) - was heavyweight and got raped by rob broughton? haha
> 
> ye iv improved a fair bit now (not blowin my own trumpet or anything though) -
> 
> ...


Yeah i forgot about Rob being there lol! Cool man which uk team? Glad to hear your training hard!

Ive just been training hard trying to become as good on the ground as possible, I was messing round with my weight as well recently as i wasn't sure at what weight to compete at but i think that's sorted now! lol.

Im looking forward to this comp should be good!


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

its the "iska mma" team...every fighter that went last week medal'd. well chuffed for the lads just gutted i couldnt be part of it.

ye im hoping down at <98kg will be a betetr weight as above it ther all like 120 - 130 kg lol

maybe even lighter - but im a vain bastrd and wanna look decent size too (the lighter guys seem to be way to fast for me haha)

see what happens lol

have to meet up at the event introduce ourselves properly mate


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

DaveI said:


> maybe even lighter - but im a vain bastrd and wanna look decent size too (the lighter guys seem to be way to fast for me haha)
> 
> see what happens lol
> 
> have to meet up at the event introduce ourselves properly mate


Haha yeah i pretty much relay on my speed, maybe a little too much!!

Yeah man I'll come say hi!


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

mint.

gunna ask tomorow at bjj if ther takin a team or not - ill prob come down and represent anyway haha


----------



## daniel (Feb 10, 2009)

so how did you guys get on with this the other day?

i didnt do so well, lost both my matches, ****ing gutted, never mind! back to the drawing board!

hope you gents fared better?


----------

